# oaa agm



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

when is oaa agm this year... dates and time please.. also how do we get something on the agenda for the meeting?????


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Can't access it here at work, but the OAA tornament guide should list the date and location of the AGM.

For getting items on the agenda, send CaptainT a pm, he's the OAA prez...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*thank you*

will look up and post date and time for all...


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

The OAA AGM is on 24-oct-10 at 10am.location is Ontario Center for Classical Sport. There address is 3750 B Laird road mississauga ont. www,classicalsport.com They have a nice indoor range there shot there a few times.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Does anyone have a postal code for the location of the meeting?

J/K!!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*lol lol*

new gps jason????


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nope. Just thought I'd beat you to the punch........


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*lol lol*

jd thanks buddy...


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

*3d rules*

Hi folks
I dont want to hijack anyones thread but I feel that this may be the only place I can get anyone's attention prior to the AGM.

Over the summer I have attended a small amount of local shoots and I have had one issue raised on numerous occasions.
"why are you shooting a long stabilizer with pins" is how the conversation usually starts.
My answer being that I shoot MBR draws some puzzled looks. "but you are only allowed 12" in bowhunter?" And then I get greif when I tell them the book is Wrong.

My beef is that is seems, in my mind anyway, that for the past 3 years we have been messing with the 3D rules and when we finally get things strait they still end up being incorrect in the OAA Directory.
So what do we need to do to get this worked out????

I can tell you that there was one guy at Halton last week that was pretty pissed when he found out that he did Not have to sell his new 30" Doinker so he could shoot MBR.

Dave


----------



## OCCS-RJ (Mar 8, 2010)

The exact address for the AGM is 3750B Laird Rd. unit 14 Mississauga ON L5L 0A6 905-820-5151


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

XTRMN8R said:


> Hi folks
> I dont want to hijack anyones thread but I feel that this may be the only place I can get anyone's attention prior to the AGM.
> 
> Over the summer I have attended a small amount of local shoots and I have had one issue raised on numerous occasions.
> ...



I didn't sell it, just wishing that the (dis)Organizers would actually settle on what the rules are and let clubs know. There've been changes in past years that clubs argue, shooters argue, and generally don't tend to make folks feel good about the sport.

I don't really care particularly what the rules end up being, but someone going to the meeting and then coming to a shoot and letting folks know there was a misprint in the book isn't going to actually correct things (Sry Dave... I know you tried).

It's seriously not that difficult to make a choice here as to *what the end rules are going to be* and post them on the OAA website. Regardless of what the "book" ends up as the OAA can correct any mistakes... it's called an "Errata"... 

http://www.yourdictionary.com/errata 

If something gets misprinted, post it up on the website. If a club doesn't make the deadline to enter the schedule, post it to the website. I've been asking a few folks I know who have been shooting much longer than I "what is it that the OAA does with 60$/year/member...?" I've yet to receive a satisfactory answer, and changing rules/mixed messages amoung shooters is not making me feel better. For the cost it takes to hire someone part time to keep that webpage up to date, and add things as needed... well... I'd say it's not out of reach for the membership fee. That would mean that more clubs get listed shoots, even if they don't make the deadline, or if they decide in mid year to host an extra shoot for us (wonderful from them, as this is the best thing that a club can offer to the public, and it makes them a buncha money).

I voted with my dollar this year, and skipped my membership... just might do so next year as well. Clubs seem to follow the rules in the OAA book by default, and to remain competitive I've packed up a full double Aurora case with misc bits and bows... If someone wants to take a message to the AGM from me, it's that the shooters in this province would like a stable competition ruleset. Again, I don't really care if it matches the latest revision from wherever/whomever... there are enough folks here to fill out our tournaments whatever rules we decide on.

Thanks... and good shooting to all...

A

PS. please don't ask me to attend... I know that's the first response that's going to come from about 6 different folks... It's taken me 2-3 tries to make this "family friendly", so I doubt asking me to speak in public is going to be beneficial. I'm kinda pissy about this, as being a (relatively) new archer going to tournaments I've come to the conclusion that until the rules stabilize, I simply don't care enough to argue. This is a fun hobby for me, I'd rather go shooting where I don't feel like I'm guessing what equipement I'm allowed. When the OAA can keep things the same for more than 1 year, perhaps I'll reevaluate the state of my spleen and look at returning.

PPS. To anyone who hasn't shot Halton... it's a damn nice 3D course, and they use a charcole BBQ for lunches... very tasty burgers. Looking forward to Royal City this weekend!


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

OCCS-RJ said:


> The exact address for the AGM is 3750B Laird Rd. unit 14 Mississauga ON L5L 0A6 905-820-5151
> View attachment 889283


Good to see our newest club playing host.... :thumbs_up


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

XTRMN8R said:


> Hi folks
> I dont want to hijack anyones thread but I feel that this may be the only place I can get anyone's attention prior to the AGM.
> 
> Over the summer I have attended a small amount of local shoots and I have had one issue raised on numerous occasions.
> ...


I vote that Stan Siatkowski proof read the document before going to print, we have had similar issues with corrections we sent in as well


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Not to confuse the issue even more, but the OAA rules only apply to OAA Championship events, Mail Matches and the Tripple Crown. Club shoots can and often do have their own rules that may or may not follow OAA rules (and FCA rules, by default). For example, if you were to shoot MBR at 3D Provincials or Nationals you could use a long stabilizer, BHU at Target Provincials or Nationals and you'd have to shoot a short stabilizer, and MBR at Running Bear in North Bay means short stabilizer. Clubs can and will continue to do what they want. Your best bet is to set up the euipment you like to shoot and then shoot it in whatever category applies when you get there. If the pin is really that important, I'm pretty sure that the clubs would sell them for a couple bucks.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I am thinking we need a generalization of rules.
I have found that many clubs I have gone to when asked "What catagorie am I in with this setup?"
They tend to respond with" I dont know,what one do you normally go in"like they just don't know.
The rules and regs need to get set straight and ritten in stone.
Weather that is up tothe OAA or FCA to decide I do not know but it needs to get done.

The only class that I dispute half heartedly is Bowhunter. Way to many variables in this class.
I shoot 26 in stab, movable sight and am in a Bowhunter class at all?
To me that is an automatic kick to the Open class.
Sorry if anyone disagrees with me but that is how I feel about it. 

Shawn


P.S.
Royal City will be a blast this sunday!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

I can sprell Chek it...

Guillles


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

The rules are there on the webpage and in the rule book that you can get from the OAA. Yes there was a screw up in OAA tournament book with BHR(bow hunter release)
but the rules are out there for people to get.
Alot of people just don't want to change. One of the tournaments mentioned in this thread say they are following OAA rules and then pull out
a OAA rule book from 5-6yrs ago not a recent one.
Problem with alot of people is that they show up with their hunting equipment and then complain they have to shoot against someone with 
long stabilizers and such. But there is another class for hunting equipment and thats Hunter class.
Shakyshot the class is known as BHO/bowhunter open and then in OAA there is an actual Open that is a money class
The rules aren't that complicated if I can know them then anyone can :smile:
Brian


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

shootthewhatnow said:


> just wishing that the (dis)Organizers would actually settle on what the rules are and let clubs know.


There haven't been any rule changes since last October and of the rules that have changed very few are around equipment.



shootthewhatnow said:


> It's seriously not that difficult to make a choice here as to *what the end rules are going to be* and post them on the OAA website.


You're right it's not hard to post them. That's why they are posted here. On the menu it's under Administration>Rules and Regulations. There's the entire rule book as well as a summary of the changes from last year. It also available in print from the OAA office for $35. Email [email protected] to order your copy.



shootthewhatnow said:


> If a club doesn't make the deadline to enter the schedule, post it to the website.


Changes to the shooting schedule do get updated on the website when the webmaster is told there are changes. Example: September 11 Onaping Falls/NEMI Archery is cancelled. The list of dates is here. It's found by clicking Tournaments on the menu. The policy around dates is currently on the front page of the OAA website. "New dates and changes will be reflected on the website all year round" is the last bullet.



shootthewhatnow said:


> What is it that the OAA does with 60$/year/member


You must mean $45, if you register after January 16. The OAA could do a lot with $60, but for the $45 here's what a member gets.
- AGM voting rights
- Eligibility to participate in Youth or Adult team trials (Indoor/3D/Target)
- Eligibility to shoot in the 5 championships, Grand Championship, OSG/CWG trials for youth, the Ontario Triple Crown
- 1 printed copy of the
- $5 million liability insurance
- Eligibility to be nominated for the Andrea Dopson Volunteer of the year award
- Eligibility to be nominated to the Executive or Board of Directors
- Membership in the Federation of Canadian Archers (FCA)
- Eligibility to shoot at National competitions
- Eligibility to take Judging/Coaching Clinics

Where does the OAA spend the money?
- 3 youth travel teams of 3 archers and an adult supervisor
- 3 adult teams of 2 archers (Hopefully expanding next year)
- 10 Sponsored Targets at the 3D championship
- Promotional items like a booth at OFSSA and the Toronto Sportsmen Show
- Administrative things like meetings 
- 1 Administrative Contract for answering emails/phones/attending meeting with the government and other organizations
- FCA memberships
- Awards for the championships
- 1/3 of Plaques for the Triple Crown

I'm sure there's stuff I'm missing...Is that satisfactory?



shootthewhatnow said:


> For the cost it takes to hire someone part time to keep that webpage up to date, and add things as needed... well... I'd say it's not out of reach for the membership fee. That would mean that more clubs get listed shoots, even if they don't make the deadline, or if they decide in mid year to host an extra shoot for us (wonderful from them, as this is the best thing that a club can offer to the public, and it makes them a buncha money).


As true as that is, if the information never makes it to the person taking care of the website how is it to get updated? Right now when a club says we're hosting an extra shoot or a shoot is cancelled it gets added, but if the information never makes it to us it doesn't get added. ArcheryTalk is not a valid method of getting the information in. Send an email to [email protected]


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Baldini said:


> Not to confuse the issue even more, but the OAA rules only apply to OAA Championship events, Mail Matches and the Tripple Crown. Club shoots can and often do have their own rules that may or may not follow OAA rules (and FCA rules, by default). For example, if you were to shoot MBR at 3D Provincials or Nationals you could use a long stabilizer, BHU at Target Provincials or Nationals and you'd have to shoot a short stabilizer, and MBR at Running Bear in North Bay means short stabilizer. Clubs can and will continue to do what they want. Your best bet is to set up the euipment you like to shoot and then shoot it in whatever category applies when you get there. If the pin is really that important, I'm pretty sure that the clubs would sell them for a couple bucks.


You're 100% right Baldini. Until the clubs start using the rule book for all their shoots there is only so much the OAA can do.


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

I am glad that there is still a few people interested it whats going on...I guess part of my point is that so many people use the directory as the "archers bible" that it needs to be correct. Especially on rules that did Not change from the previous year because printing the old rules should be a giv'me. If we could see a little more interaction between the local clubs, their directors and the OAA that would be a welcome change. Having a few volunteers at the host club who are in the know is always helpfull.
I do hear many average bowhunters and 3D archers say that they have no interest in the OAA and I can see their point. With all the membership dollars spent I don't know myself if any of that money goes towards Hunting or related issues and if an archer doesn't shoot the provincial's or take advantage of Eligibilites i guess he/she doesnt see a lot of money at the grass roots level.
Dave


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Well, people need to direct their attention to the OAA website and get familiar with what's going on and stop looking at the "directory" as the "bible" of archery in Onatrio. In all the years i have been looking at that book, there have always been misprints and missed shoots...ALWAYS. You think it's bad now, just think back to when we didn't have the website to update us.


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow this is too funny to listen too:happy1:....I shoot compound open class so i never have to deal with equipment being wrong or whatever,makes it much easier.But that is my decision and i understand everyone's point. Archery is supposed to be fun and enjoyable,this is like listening to politics!!

I'm thinking it's time for everyone to join in for a group hug!!!:jksign:


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Ty Cpt. T.... 

That's a better answer than I've ever heard before... taken under advisement. I will pass along your webmaster email address to the multiple clubs that have advised they do not know how to communicate with the OAA regarding shoot time changes.

I am unfortunately still confronted by the fact that most clubs will take the OAA book as gospel regarding rules... despite not actually being an "OAA tournament". Hopefully the 2011 guide can go out without typos, as the clubs look to organizations like the OAA to be the authority on competition.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you Captain T!
It is quite amazing how fast a thread can go from"where is this meeting this year" to
a full bloan squable!
Anyway thanks


----------



## OCCS-RJ (Mar 8, 2010)

*Just wanted to pull the thread back to the AGM*

The Ontario Centre for Classical Sport (OCCS) would like to invite those of you attending the AGM to bring along your equipment if you are interested in some range time after the meeting. We will be opening up the range for a couple of hours after the meeting for some open shooting. Compound, re-curve, traditional bows.. all welcome, cross bows welcome but you must bring your own block target. No broad heads of course. See you in October.


----------

